# A Reason to get up in the morning



## whynotme (May 18, 2010)

Hi all,

Thanks to those of you who responded to my last post. I can watch movies now .

I'd like to put a brave face on it, but the truth is, I feel like I don't have a reason to get up in the morning other than survival (meaning I have to go to work to keep a roof over my head, eat, etc). I just feel done. I'm kind of searching for my reason at this point. I got divorced, I don't have children, and my family is far away. My family is far away on purpose, I'm glad I'm divorced, and I'm not afraid of being alone. 

I'm in my mid-30s, and life is no longer a question of looking ahead to what I'm going to be when I grow up. My mother says don't lose hope, but I'm not hoping for anything. So I find it a little hard to get up in the morning.

Anybody else feeling like this? And if you did, did you eventually snap out of it? 

BTW...I've been divorced for about 6 mos, left over a year ago.

Thanks
WNM


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi why,

I do feel like that sometimes less often than before through. We separated 6 months ago and have been divorced for 2. I am in my late 20s. Before, I didn't even look forward to do anything, I couldn't even cook for myself. This meant that during the first months of being alone I spent a great deal of money eating out, buying useless crap that would give me some sense of happiness that only lasted a few hours, I didn't know who I was or what I wanted in life. 

Sometimes I feel that same way but it doesn't last as long as it used to, I have made the comment before that I would ask myself what could I offer a woman? even thinking that I will die alone w/no one to love. I guess it's the normal process of healing, I have gone through the same thing one other time and the same thing happened. 

One day asking myself if love will ever knock on my door and the other seeing yourself loving somebody without even expecting it. Same thing goes for living life, one day I'd wonder if I will ever enjoy life like I used to, and w/o even realizing it I began enjoying life again.

Give time to time why, is the only thing we can do. 6 months is not a long time to heal after a divorce that's what I always tell myself. I have seen change little by little, those around me have seen it too. I see myself as a survivor not as a failure, I was able to survive a divorce, among other difficult things I've encountered throughout these past 28 years on this earth. 

Find hobbies, you will start liking them and even enjoying them, I recently enrolled in a language class once a week and I am greatly enjoying it, I exercise often and try my best to be sociable, although sometimes I don't feel like it. I haven't dated anybody yet but I hope the time will come when I won't feel so stressed out about talking to girls.


----------



## mandm (Apr 2, 2010)

hi whynotme, I hear you. I am mid 30's pretty soon will be divorced, no kids. I am not fron US so my familiey is in another country far away. Right now so hard to get up in the morning. especially I lost my job last year and has been struglling to float. I may lose the house too since I can't afford it anymore. I never was religious person but I have started to go to church and it conforts me a lot. Just knowing the god loves me. Also going to a counseling too. Get back to do something you enjoy. I know it's hard sometime and you don't feel like party mood and stuff, but slowly you will be back. 

know that you are not alone.


----------

